# In-hull transducer question



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Call and ask to be sure, I prefer not to give a wrong answer.  

http://www.garmin.com/us/support/contact


----------

